

3800 communities of reddit in one JavaScript visualization - anvaka
http://www.yasiv.com/allreddit

======
anvaka
Some time ago I showed visualization of reddit in parts, using SVG.

I add WebGL support to my library (<https://github.com/anvaka/VivaGraphJS> )
and wanted to visualize full graph of indexed reddit.

A blog post describing how it works:
[http://blog.yasiv.com/2012/07/visualizing-communities-of-
red...](http://blog.yasiv.com/2012/07/visualizing-communities-of-
redditcom.html)

Would love to hear what you think...

